# Umfrage: Welche Desktopumgebung nutzt ihr?

## xtrace

Ich grüße euch,

aus Interesse, wollte ich nochmal einen aktuellen Stand haben. Ich bin im Moment unschlüssig, welche Umgebung nach einer Installation ich nutzen soll.

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst und bestelle sonnige Grüße

xtrace

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich finde das macht sich nicht viel, man kann auch zwei oder mehrere nutzen wenn es dabei nicht zu viele Blocks gibt. Fluxbox zum Beispiel ist immer eine gute Reserve, aber auch sonst relativ nützlich.

Generell habe ich aber auch kein Problem damit KDE, Gnome, Fluxbox auf einem Familien System installiert zu haben.

Im Prinzip bin ich aber sehr bescheiden was diese DEs betrifft, mir reicht eine Shell und wenn der moderne Browser Grafischen Hintergrund hat. Sehr bescheidene können ja mal Wayland ausprobieren, das bietet wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe schon einen Test-Modus (wenn der Grafikkartentreiber Wayland unterstützt), der einem Fluxbox-Setup nahe kommt.

Aber sobald man DRM-Support braucht um auch Netflix und Co zu bedienen reicht das glaube ich noch nicht aus, auch gehen glaube ich die Videostreams noch nicht, bin mir aber nicht so sicher. So ganz auf einen XServer kann man mit Wayland noch nicht verzichten, dafür sind die meisten Programme die man so nutzt noch auf eine Art Dual-Stack angewiesen.

Für jeden den ein schlankes System will ist das aber ein Geheimtipp.

----------

## misterjack

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> Ich bin im Moment unschlüssig, welche Umgebung nach einer Installation ich nutzen soll.

 

Und das machst du von einer sinnfreien Umfrage abhängig?

----------

## xtrace

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *xtrace wrote:*   Ich bin im Moment unschlüssig, welche Umgebung nach einer Installation ich nutzen soll. 
> 
> Und das machst du von einer sinnfreien Umfrage abhängig?

 

Nein, vielleicht wird ja über das Thema auch sachlich diskutiert. Dafür sind Foren schließlich u.a. da.

PS: Du kannst also für mich definieren, was sinnfrei ist und was nicht? Du bist wer? Dein Name sagt mir nix.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich nutze nach wie vor KDE. Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich auch mal länger andere Oberflächen angesehen (fluxbox, xfce, etc.), aber bin schlussendlich dann doch immer wieder bei KDE gelandet.

----------

## Fijoldar

Lange Zeit KDE4 -> Mittlerweile zufriedener Gnome Shell User  :Smile: 

Das Gnome Team von Gentoo macht hier wirklich gute Arbeit. Läuft äußerst stabil und Updates sind ebenfalls kein Problem. Wenn man sich momentan nicht viel mit seiner Workstation beschäftigen will, ist Gnome momentan eine gute Wahl. Geduld benötigt man nur bei webkit-gtk (bei mir gleich in 3 verschiedenen Slots installiert), wenn da mal ein Update ansteht, kann es durchaus etwas dauern  :Wink: .

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich habe "Sonstiges" gewählt, da ich unterschiedliche Umgebungen nutze:Auf meinem Arbeitslaptop nutze ich KF5/Plasma 5, ausschließlich "unstable" (kde overlay), da ich den ganzen PIM-Krempel dort prima nutzen kann, und dank (einem angepassten Ebuild von (*)) kde-misc/akonadi-ews-9999 (kde overlay) der zugriff auf Exchange via KMail auch von zu Hause aus 1a funktioniert.

Auf dem Laptop verwende ich noch einiges mehr an KDE-Zeugs, außer den "Aktivitäten".Im Produktionsnetz der Firma nutzen wir hier Raspberry Pi 3 als Workstations, da alle Daten eh auf den Serven liegen. Es wird entweder auf den Servern gearbeitet, oder, wenn lokal gearbeitet wird, sind zumindest die Daten per NFS eingebunden.

Hier verwende ich x11-wm/lumina. Allerdings habe ich hier auch viel QT5 und KDE Zeugs installiert, da ich SDDM als DM verwende, und ohne kde-apps/konsole nicht leben kann. Kommt einfach nichts ran.  :Wink: (*) : Die Anpassung ist einfach ein Branch-Wechsel, da es momentan Probleme mit Exchange Accounts mit vielen Ordnern gibt. Hier der Diff für Interessierte:

```
 ~ # diff -u /var/lib/layman/kde/kde-misc/akonadi-ews/akonadi-ews-9999.ebuild /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/akonadi-ews/akonadi-ews-9999-r1.ebuild

--- /var/lib/layman/kde/kde-misc/akonadi-ews/akonadi-ews-9999.ebuild    2016-05-18 09:56:11.000000000 +0200

+++ /usr/local/portage/kde-misc/akonadi-ews/akonadi-ews-9999-r1.ebuild  2016-06-16 09:54:35.111008059 +0200

@@ -11,6 +11,7 @@

 

 if [[ ${KDE_BUILD_TYPE} = live ]] ; then

        EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/KrissN/${PN}.git"

+       EGIT_BRANCH="syncfolderhierarchy-workaround"

 else

        SRC_URI="https://github.com/KrissN/${PN}/archive/v${PV}.tar.gz -> ${P}.tar.gz"

 fi
```

( siehe https://github.com/KrissN/akonadi-ews/issues/2 )

----------

## xtrace

Ich grüße euch,

zunächst danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Ich habe mich nun für plasma-meta entschieden.

Leider fehlen ein paar Programme (z.B. Konsole, Dolphin). Habe ich das falsche Paket genommen?

Ich habe im Profil Plasma aktiviert ( :Cool: .

Danke,

cu

----------

## franzf

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich nun für plasma-meta entschieden.
> 
> Leider fehlen ein paar Programme (z.B. Konsole, Dolphin). Habe ich das falsche Paket genommen?

 

dolphin und konsole sind kde-apps, plasma ist ... Plasma, also der Desktop. Das wird doch jetzt schon so lange diskturiert: KDE in der Form, wie es in der Vergangenheit vorlag (alles, was man zum Arbeiten mit kde brauchte wurde zusammen released und war eben einfach "KDE") gibt es nicht mehr, ist jetzt gesplittet in Frameworks (libs als Erweiterung zu Qt), Plasma (=Desktop) und Apps (=Enduser-Anwendungen).

Lösung: entweder einzelne Anwendungen (dolphin, konsole, ...) die du brauchst installieren, oder kde-apps-meta oder gleich kde-meta.

----------

## kurisu

Xfce seit 2007 also Version 4.4. Dazu noch Fluxbox, das schon ChrisJumper als einfache Fallback-Option erwähnt hat.

Künftig könnte aber LXQt überaus interessant werden. Abwarten.

----------

## misterjack

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> PS: Du kannst also für mich definieren, was sinnfrei ist und was nicht? Du bist wer? Dein Name sagt mir nix.

 

Ich kann es für mich werten wie mir beliebt. Eine Definition ist schlicht etwas anderes  :Wink:  Seit wann muss ich wer sein um meine Meinung frei äußern zu dürfen? *stirnrunzel* Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ich bin ich  :Razz: 

 *xtrace wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider fehlen ein paar Programme (z.B. Konsole, Dolphin). Habe ich das falsche Paket genommen?
> 
> 

 

Linkservice: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/de - den Artikel durcharbeiten kann nicht schaden  :Wink: 

----------

## xtrace

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine Definition ist schlicht etwas anderes 
> 
> 

 

Nein.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seit wann muss ich wer sein um meine Meinung frei äußern zu dürfen?
> 
> 

 

So wie du es geschrieben hast, war es mehr als äußern.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin ich 
> 
> 

 

Macht es sicherlich nicht besser.

----------

## schmidicom

Das Ergebnis ist schon irgendwie interessant.

Wenngleich mir klar ist das man diese Umfrage nicht wirklich als repräsentativ ansehen kann, so zeigt sie doch das die meisten lieber einen Desktop nehmen der zwar Fehler hat aber dafür den User nicht für dumm verkauft. Das hier aber keiner Enlightenment benutzt wundert mich schon. Er ist zwar etwas speziell aber abgesehen vom rückständigen bluez4-Support, welcher eigentlich schon längstens auf bluez5 hätte umgerüstet werden müssen, ganz nett und inzwischen auch ziemlich stabil.Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Sep 06, 2016 7:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

Warum ein Desktop und kein WM? fvwm-crystal läuft hier wunderbar; vor allem die Familie kommt prima damit zurecht.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Aktuell KDE Plasma und Openbox als Backup. Zuvor habe ich seit Release Gnome 3 genutzt aber wegen immer stärkerer Bevormundung bin ich zu KDE gewechselt.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Warum ein Desktop und kein WM? fvwm-crystal läuft hier wunderbar; vor allem die Familie kommt prima damit zurecht.

 

Die Puristen hier mögen mich steinigen, aber ich mag es sehr, wenn meine Desktop Oberfläche auch grafisch etwas hermacht und nicht nach 90er aussieht. Im Grunde reicht mir der Funktionsumfang von Openbox völlig aus. Für die Konfiguration benötige ich auch keine UI, da sind Text Files ausreichend. Wenn also jemand einen Window Manager kennt, der vom grafischen Design in diesem Jahrzehnt angekommen ist, wäre ich für einen Tipp sehr dankbar.

----------

## mv

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> grafisch etwas hermacht und nicht nach 90er aussieht.

 

k.A. was "nach 90er aussieht". fvwm-crystal kann nicht nur viele verschiedene "decorations" (Icon style, Schritfen, Farben, usw.) sondern auch viele "recipes" (wo sind Gimmicks wie Menüs, Uhren usw.).  Auch graphische Effekte wie Transparency gibt es. Siehe z.B. http://fvwm-crystal.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html

Ich und meine Familie benutzen den Rechner in erster Linie zum arbeiten, und da ist es wichtig, dass man erkennen kann, wo die Knöpfe sind und was sie bewirken sollen. Wie sie genau aussehen, ist mir da wurscht, und Effekte stören eigentlich nur beim Arbeiten: Die Möglichkeit des Umschaltens in Sekundenbruchteilen ist viel mehr wert als z.B. Transparenz, bei der einem dann doch nur die Augen weh tun, wenn man es länger intensiv nutzen muss.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Sorry, aber für mich sehen diese Screenshots alle nach 90er aus. 

Ich benutze meine Rechner auch hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten und sitze jeden Tag mehr als 8 Stunden davor. Genau deshalb sollte es (nach meinem Geschmack) auch etwas moderner aussehen. Besonders viele Effekte brauch ich nicht und die müssen auch in Sekundenbruchteilen ablaufen. Bei modernen Prozessoren erledigen das die integrierten GPUs auch nebenbei, ohne die Leistungsfähigkeit des Systems zu beeinträchtigen.

Nichts für ungut - über Geschmack lässt sich streiten. 

PS: Bin auch mal gespannt, wie sich die Situation mit Wayland entwickelt. Bei den mir bekannten Window Managern scheint es da wenig bis keine Entwicklung in die Richtung zu geben.

----------

## schmidicom

Das aussehen wäre ja noch eine Sache die sich (zumindest für mich) verschmerzen ließe, ich persönlich wäre inzwischen auch mit einem CDE zufrieden wenn dafür der Rest stimmt [*].

Aber solch "einfache" WM's bleiben in der Regel immer ein Flickwerk an vielen verschiedenen Komponenten welche meistens erst mal dazu überredet werden müssen sauber zusammen zu arbeiten und auch wenn einem das gelingt merkt man immer wieder das es irgendwo nicht so ganz zusammenpasst.

[*] Das wären folgende Punkte:

- Möglichst aktuelle und gut gewartete ebuilds im Portage-Tree.

- Eine stabile und arbeitstaugliche Umgebung.

- Das die wichtigsten Komponenten (WM, Panel's, FileManager, Terminal, Editor, Bild- und Dokumentbetrachter) nicht nur optisch sondern auch vom Feeling her zusammenpassen.

PS: Leider versagt der KDE Plasma im Moment gewaltig an Punkt zwei. Ich darf zum Beispiel keine SMB-Freigabe länger als ein oder zwei Minuten eingebunden lassen sonst blockiert der Dolphin und manchmal auch gleich der restliche Desktop, ganz großes Kino...

----------

## Randy Andy

Tach Leute,

hab das Thema erst Heute entdeckt und gevotet und möchte auch meinen Senf dazu geben.

Von wegen Umfrage, da erinnerte ich mich noch an diese und hab mal interessehalber die Anteile für mich verglichen:

http://www.pro-linux.de/umfragen/2/300/welchen-desktop-nutzen-sie-%C3%BCberwiegend.html

Zu meiner Situation.

Ich hab eigentlich über die meisten Jahre mit KDE gearbeitet, angefangen mit 3.x, dann mit 4.0 das erste Desaster erlebt und darauf hin für einige Wochen zu Gnome 2.x geschwenkt.

Mit KDE 4.1 aber wieder reumütig zurück gekehrt. Als mir dann vor ca. 1,5 Jahren Plasma/ KF5 meinen Desktop sukzessive lahmlegte, hab ich erst mal aufm Netbook den Wechsel zu Xfce vollzogen.

Der Desktop folgte dann ca. ein halbes Jahr später.

Natürlich vermisse ich nach wie vor das ein oder andere nette bzw. gut in das DE integrierte Feature, doch die Nachteile überwogen halt Anfangs zu sehr. Möchte auch gar nicht kategorisch ausschließen, dass ich dem nochmal ne Chance gebe.

Gut an Xfce finde ich einerseits deren modulares und damit extrem anpassbares Konzept, dass einem gerade als Gentoo-User sehr entgegen kommt. Anderseits ergibt sich dadurch auch ein deutlich höherer Konfigurationsaufwand, wenn man es sich individuell und möglichst komfortabel einrichten möchte.

Auch ist dank diverser gtk+ 3er Versions-Updates, zumindest im unstable Zweig, nicht garantiert, dass nichts bricht. Man kann also auch dort eine ähnliche User-Experiance   :Wink:   wie bei Plasma erfahren, wenn man immer gleich den aktuellsten Kram testen möchte.

Trotzdem für mich bislang eine gute Alternative die mir umso besser gefällt, je länger ich damit arbeite. Ganz besonders auf den Laptops im Haushalt, wird das sicher noch lange so bleiben.

Was ich allerdings vermisse ist etwas vergleichbares zu Kontact, wobei ich bei dieser Betrachtung Kmail explizit ausklammern möchte und auch das gesamte darunter liegende Akonadi-Framework mit all seinen Problemen. Evolution und Thunderbird sind für mich keine Alternative, Orage aber leider auch nicht wirklich. Als mail-client hat sich bei mir bislang claws-mail bewährt. 

Als Datei-Indexer statt Nepomuk bzw. Baloo kommt nun Tracker zum Einsatz.

Was mir noch fehlt z.B. im xfce4-terminal ist die aus konsole lieb gewonnene Bookmark Funktionalität.

Und dann vermisse ich noch so ein paar optische Gimmicks von kwin, wie z.B. Vorschaubildchen beim Mouse Over Effekt über der Taskleiste von Programmen, oder das raus zoomen aus dem Desktop per Maus in eine definierbare Bildschirmecke, um dann alle  virtuellen z.B. vier Desktops zu sehen und die Fenster-Anordnung verschieben zu können.

Hab das zwar schon mal per Compiz/Emerald eingerichtet, hatte aber andere negative Implikationen.

Was nehmt ihr denn dafür, falls das bei Euch läuft?

Und ja, Xfdashboard kenne ich schon, ist aber kein Ersatz dafür und nicht ganz das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe.

Just my 50 cent,

Andy.

----------

## Erdie

Hat schon jemand LXQT ausprobiert? Ich wollte mir den mal angucken.

----------

## Randy Andy

Jep, ich vor mehr als einem Jahr, bevor ich mich dann für Xfce entschieden hatte.

Meine damaligen Gründe waren AFAIR: 

Der Window-Manager hatte massive Darstellungsprobleme der Opengl basierenden Effekte (besonders Expose) auf meinem Netbook mit i915 intel Grafik, obwohl diese Zeitgleich noch bei KDE prima funktionierten.

Das Menü auf dem Desktop war mir nicht modern genug (so wie bei XP oder Xfce), also ohne Eingabefeld zur schnelleren Bedienbarkeit. 

Xfce hatte aber wenigstens zusätzlich den Finder und mit dem Whiskermenü  sogar eine modernere Alternative, die beides in sich vereint.

Mein bevorzugtes dark theme diverse Lesbarkeits-Probleme je nach verwendeter Applikation.

Eingeschränkter Funktionsumfang mangels Auswahl an Tools.

Obiges ist aber womöglich nicht repräsentativ, da seitdem ja bekanntlich tüchtig weiterentwickelt wurde und mittlerweile auch mehr Tools zur Administration etc. zur Verfügung stehen.

Im Zweifel ausprobieren, kann ja auch per Live-System schnell passieren um ein Gefühl für dessen Look & Feel zu erhalten.

Gruß, Andy.

[Edit]

P.S. Gerade rein getickert und eine interessante Ergänzung zum Thema:

https://github.com/QubesOS/qubes-issues/issues/2119

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Jep, ich vor mehr als einem Jahr, bevor ich mich dann für Xfce entschieden hatte.
> 
> Meine damaligen Gründe waren AFAIR: 
> 
> Der Window-Manager hatte massive Darstellungsprobleme der Opengl basierenden Effekte (besonders Expose) auf meinem Netbook mit i915 intel Grafik, obwohl diese Zeitgleich noch bei KDE prima funktionierten.
> ...

 

++

hatte mir auch LXQT angeschaut und mangels Modifizierbarkeit des Menüs wieder zu Xfce zurück gewechselt,

KDE sieht zwar ganz schön aus, ist mir aber von der Bedienung zu ungewohnt (müsste erst einen Docker unten einrichten)

Kann jemand einen gescheiten Docker (so ein Dock wie unter Mac OSX) für KDE empfehlen, bei dem man per Drag und Drop Programme einfach und intuitive hinzufügen und verschieben kann ?

ob KDE läuft weiß ich nicht, weil ich nicht schon wieder auf SystemD wechseln werde da hier das Troubleshooting mit Daemons die nicht starten (Fehlermeldungen)

dermaßen nichtssagen und generisch sind, dass man geradezu verzweifeln möchte

Ergo: kein Gnome - obwohl die Shell Extensions recht interessant waren bei meinem kurzen Ausflug dorthin

Fluxbox ist mir etwas zu spartanisch da ich bei Bedarf kein compiz or kwin nutzen kann (oder stimmt das nicht ?)

Jedenfalls würde mir da auch ein Dock fehlen   :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ob KDE läuft weiß ich nicht, weil ich nicht schon wieder auf SystemD wechseln werde da hier das Troubleshooting mit Daemons die nicht starten (Fehlermeldungen)

 

Öhm KDE benötigt kein systemd (was als init system läuft aka PID 1) um zu funktionieren. Woher kommt deine angebliches wissen das es anders sei?

Was es gibt ist, das KDE Unterstützung für die DBUS API von logind hat, welches aber kein muss ist.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Also ich das letzte Mal versucht hatte KDE mit Plasma zu kompilieren hing alles von systemd ab und/oder 

es gab nur ein Profil mit systemd

Mittlerweile scheint es beides zu geben   :Question: 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade#Profile

Oder war das nur mit Gnome 3.0 so ?   :Confused: 

Jedenfalls gut zu wissen dass es läuft, dann hab ich im Notfall ein weiteres Fallback DE   :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder war das nur mit Gnome 3.0 so ?  :?

 

Ja das war es sehr wahrscheinlich.

Mal so nebenbei, wenn jemand von euch 4K Streaming mit Hardwarebeschleunigung hinbekommt oder DRM-Zeug wie Netflix zum laufen bekommen hat wäre ich für einen kurzen Hinweis dankbar. Bisher so macht es mir den Eindruck scheint das unter Linux noch nicht so einfach zu funktionieren. Brauche ich nicht so unbedingt, aber würde mich interessieren ob das jemand von euch hin bekommen hat. Notfalls einfach eine Forum-Nachricht verfassen. Will das hier nicht ins Offtopic treiben.

----------

